# VBA Access 2010 Menüleiste



## xlon (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte in meinem VBA Acces 2010 die Menüleiste die ich in 2003 erstellt habe.

Wenn ich auf optionen->Aktuelle Datenbank->Menüleiste den Namen eintrage und anschließend neu starte, kommt eine Fehlermeldung: Das Object wurde nicht gefunden.

Wenn ich auf ok klicke und mich anmelde, kommt die Menüleiste wie gewollt.

Das Problem hier ist, das zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo die Fehlermeldung kommt, meine Menüleiste noch nicht exestiert.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Fehlermeldung auszuschalten?
oder erst nach dem erstellen, die Menüleiste "zuladen"?

Viele Dank
xlon


----------

